# Offshore orange beach saturday 5-29



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Went yesterday on a friends 31 fountain with5 others and headed out of orange beach around 645am. went out near the nipple. pretty water but found no weeds but did see some flying fish so we decided to just bottom fish. The day started out kind of slow and we hit quite a few natural bottom spots but not much marking on any of them. We bumped around putting some scamp, b liners, aj, and a few almacos in the boatand quite a few snapper that went back. fishing was a little slow but we picked away for a nice box of fish. The catch of the day ended up being a 6lb b-liner, biggest I have ever seen personally.


Sorry no pictures today but good times with friends.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a huge mingo.Lately they've been the biggest I've seen. Sounds like a good day and a good mixed box.

Skip


----------

